# Possibly finrot in my guppy tank



## NoobyZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright, well i been having a 55g with only guppies and a pleco (roberto) anyways, since i only got black tail guppies it kinda got boring so i bought 3 guppies, 2 mollies and 3 neons. Thing is, i was thinking really really bad. and i didn't know why i didn't quarantine them in the 10g i had (it was even cycled and running ._.) and thought it was easy just to dump the little guys in there, only the guppies because the mollies were mean to the neons and one died. Anyways, the next morning i woke up to see one neon dead, the other one dissappeared from the tank and im curious if one of the guppies (mine, blacktails) bit it or something that they got diseased with something. one of the new guppies died too, and the two mollies were transfered to my 10g. I thought it would be over by now but i noticed 4 of my black tails were acting weird, just swimming with clamped fins and with a coat of white? stuff on them, not exactly white but kinda like that. I thought they were just acting weird, next morning they died and i saw some of my males had their tails nipped, well like if it was fin rot. Now yesterday i saw the dad of the 34 guppy fry that were born 5-6 months ago died. I got some pictures of the guppies before they died and now the mom started to have his tail fade, like now i can see through it and before it was dark black.

I got some pictures, could someone help me know what exactly could be this? if its fin rot or something else. I'm thinking of putting a dose of melafix but i dont know if my pleco will be affected by this. 


Here are the links to the pictures. 

http://i.imgur.com/aMsW0vP.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/IeRgHg1.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ZxmnBnUh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/4CiHB4qh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/6p5SBF3h.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That looks worse than typical "fin rot". 

My guess would be columnaris aka cottonmouth aka black molly disease. There are some really nasty strains coming out of stores lately. Look up pics and see if it matches your fish. Try real antibiotics, melafix isn't gonna be up to this, really clean water, and upping the amount of salt and/or "cichlid salt". After the last fish dies, bleach everything and start over with fish from a breeder or fish club. Once your local LFS has something like this in its tanks, its more likely to sell you sick fish in the future, especially the same species.


----------



## NoobyZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait so youre telling even my guppy fry wont survive? :s and I'm treating the tank right now with melafix to try to keep the my fry from that disease (?) ive put the ones who look bad in my 10g and im treating that one with Fungus eliminator by Jungle, should i put my pleco in the 10g and just treat the whole tank? i'm not sure if the Fungus 
Eliminator will be dangerous to my pleco.


----------

